# Hello



## stbrod1622 (Sep 23, 2010)

My name is Stephen, and I currently reside in Austin. I am hoping to become a mason, with the help of a local lodge. I have no idea what to expect, but have known several friends that were prince hall masons. I hope to meet on next thursday. Any advice on dress, etiquette, etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 23, 2010)

You have nothing to worry about. I'm also a prince hall mason from new York.


----------



## stbrod1622 (Sep 23, 2010)

I expect to be nervous, as I do no know what to expect. I'm planning to treat it as an interview. Wish me luck!


----------



## stbrod1622 (Sep 23, 2010)

ChrisB said:
			
		

> You have nothing to worry about. I'm also a prince hall mason from new York.



Thanks


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 23, 2010)

Just be yourself and you'll do fine.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 24, 2010)

First of all Welcome to the forums. In regards to advice be yourself and dress casual.


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## peace out (Sep 24, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

